# SS.ORG T-Shirts - Color Vote



## Chris (Feb 26, 2007)

Basic shirt, something we can wear everyday without any flashy logos/graphics that some will like and some won't.

The shirts will be "military green" Hanes Beefy-T's, preshrunk and quite thick, same as the last batch which held up great.

Logo colors:

Black:






White:






Silver:





Limited Edition Drew Peterson Power Pink:





The logo will be properly across the chest area, I just tossed together some quick photoshops to get an idea. The shirt itself is the actual color.

I'm only going with one color (for price purposes), so whichever gets the vote will be what's made. They'll be about $25 each, including shipping, slightly more for people overseas ($2-3).


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 26, 2007)

Silver.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 26, 2007)

Although I think they're all nice.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 26, 2007)

I prefer silver and black, but I'm going to buy a couple anyway, whatever colour they are.


----------



## Scott (Feb 26, 2007)

Seeing as Hot Pink isn't an option, I went with Silver.

I like how Silver blends in more with the shirt itself. Don't want the logo to pop out _too_ much. (Unless it's hot pink of course)


----------



## darren (Feb 26, 2007)

Why not a light green, beige or yellow on the olive green shirt, to further the "camo" look?


----------



## Shawn (Feb 26, 2007)

Dark blue would be cool too. Like a navy blue or a midnight blue.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 26, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Although I think they're all nice.



You're so indecisive!  

Personally, I just want a dang shirt. I don't really care about color schemes


----------



## Shawn (Feb 26, 2007)

I know, Joe. I think they all look great. I still love my black one though. I will be wearing it on 7-7-07. 

I think Drew should get the logo printed on his pink polo. That way he could be representin' down in Orlando. 

Hey, that rhymes^.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think Drew will ever live that pink polo down. Maybe that's what our next (after this) run should be. That way we could all be a little more like Drew.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 26, 2007)

God damn it!!!!!!!!!! 

I hate it when people beat me to a good joke!!!!!! I was going to ask why there's no official ss.org pink polo shirt. Damn it anyway. 

Personally I dig the white logos, they have the most contrat and are the easiest to see.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2007)

darren said:


> Why not a light green, beige or yellow on the olive green shirt, to further the "camo" look?



Damn you.  That's a great idea. 

I'll do another round of votes, putting the winner of this one agains the winner of the camo-colors.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 26, 2007)

black sucks and silver beats out white in that pic but who knows about rl but white probably would be an eyesore


----------



## Dive-Baum (Feb 26, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I don't think Drew will ever live that pink polo down. Maybe that's what our next (after this) run should be. That way we could all be a little more like Drew.



And really that's what it's all about isn't it? After we all get pink shirts, we could all go have sex with an endangered species and whack it to a copy of An Inconvieniant Truth



Chris said:


> Damn you.  That's a great idea.
> 
> I'll do another round of votes, putting the winner of this one agains the winner of the camo-colors.



Dear Lord, NO!!!! I have enough Camo in my closet. I try not to mix Camo with actual wear in public clothes.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2007)

It's not really camo, just a green shirt with a beige-ish logo. I think that'd look pretty damn great, but again it's whatever the most people go for.

I'll start the battle of the greens in another thread this afternoon, and we'll vote up later in the week on the final design. I hope to start taking orders this weekend, and get them ordered by next weekend.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2007)

silver!


----------



## Matt Crooks (Feb 26, 2007)

Silver


----------



## Drew (Feb 26, 2007)

Silver, of these choices, and then a tossup between a mockup of that and of the beige. 

And LL Bean does free custom embroidery if you have a LL Bean credit card (which I do)...  I could look into a custom order for you fuckers.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2007)

Black is metal.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 26, 2007)

i'd like the silver logo on a black shirt, but your color-choice is fine, too (still with silver for the logo)


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 26, 2007)

Black----always!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll buy whatever. I like the black on green though.


----------



## Michael (Feb 27, 2007)

I like the white logo.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 27, 2007)

I love them all but the silver goes with it the best.


----------



## Kevan (Feb 27, 2007)

Pink FUCKING Polo.
There is no other way to go.

I'm a little too old to be wearing camo or O.D. green. Sorry.



Drew said:


> ...if you have a LL Bean credit card (which I do)...


There's a shocker.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 27, 2007)

XXL please!


----------



## Your Majesty (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll take a black one. I guess I am stuck with a male t-shirt. You don't have baby doll t's?


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2007)

Kevan said:


> There's a shocker.



 Fuck off, Kevan. 

...though, I suppose I wouldn't rule out ordering a small run of custom pink LL Bean cotton polos with the Sevenstring.org logo embroidered on them, if there was enough interest... 

EDIT - yikes, just did a rough estimate. We'd be looking about $50 a shirt for a pink wrinkle-resistant polo with an embroidered sevenstring.org logo if we did the minimum order of six, and they could do the logo for less than 10,000 stitches. It drops as you go up, of course - about $35 if you did 12 - but it's probably not cost effective unless there's a lot of you who REALLY want a pink polo with our logo. 

Assuming Chris would even LET me put the logo on a pink LL Bean polo.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Shoot...count me in for that Drew. I'd sport a pink polo if it had something as manly as sevenstring.org on it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

Drew said:


> Fuck off, Kevan.
> 
> ...though, I suppose I wouldn't rule out ordering a small run of custom pink LL Bean cotton polos with the Sevenstring.org logo embroidered on them, if there was enough interest...
> 
> ...



I'd be in for a polo, but not fucking pink.  Black or earth tones and I'll take one for the golf course.


----------



## Kevan (Feb 27, 2007)

Golf course + pink polo = sweaty all-night sex.

Didn't you see 'Caddyshack'?
_"How'd ya like to mow my lawn, huh?"_


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 27, 2007)

Kevan said:


> Golf course + pink polo = sweaty all-night sex.
> 
> Didn't you see 'Caddyshack'?
> _"How'd ya like to mow my lawn, huh?"_



 You need to post here more.


----------



## Mark. A (Feb 27, 2007)

Black


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 27, 2007)

so what direction we goin here? silver logo on black?? silver logo on od green? i'd say black with a silver logo to match all those god damn black ibanez's with the silver headstock logos!


----------



## Naren (Feb 27, 2007)

I voted for black, but I thought both silver and black looked really good. Not really a fan of the white one.


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2007)

Navy w/ White letta


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2007)

On the camo green color shirt, I'd go for black.

Is the silver silver metallic or grey? Silver grey could work, silver metallic would look like ass imho 

I'm in for two whichever one you pick.


----------

